# Diarrhea and Anxiety



## sasha lou (Mar 23, 2009)

I am new to your site. I have had IBS for most of my adult life, but the last year I have been suffering mostly from IBS-D. My colonoscopy was clean, and I suspect some of my diarrhea is a result of the magnesium gluconate that I must take. In addition, I struggle with anxiety every time I get diarrhea. This becomes a vicious circle, with the anxiety causing more diarrhea. I just don't know what to do to help myself. I read about the Provex CV, and it seemed like a something I might want to try, but I can't find where it's available. I would be most grateful for some suggestions for dealing with all of this.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have sent you a PM on the Provex. Cheers,Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There usually are some pretty good workbooks with anxiety coping techniques in most bookstores and libraries. A lot of the cognitive behavioral therapy exercises are mostly done as homework and so a lot of people can the benefit from the do-it-yourself books. They usually have some good relaxation and stress reduction techniques in them as well.If that isn't enough then seeing a therapist to do more specific work for you or talking to the doctor about what medications may be appropriate might be in order.Anxiety is quite treatable, but a lot of times getting out of it on your own can be rough. Finding the right techniques that work for you, or the medications you need can go a long way to making it much more manageable.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

klonopin or xanax helps a lot with anxiety...but who wants to get hooked on benzos?????? i hate this disease , if some thing helps a bit, you cannot take it for some dam reason or another.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I have had IBS-D for a good 20 years + , About 12 years ago , maybe a little longer , I starting having anxiety attacks , My doctor at that time , put me on Ativan (Lorazepam) 4 mg's daily. it use to help my anxiety attacks , but then it quit.The doctor told me to take it anyway because it can help ward off future attacks , so I kept on taking it.I have been on this junk for 12 years. My current doctor wants me off of it ASAP. So we began reducing the mg amount.I went from 4 mg's daily , to 2 mg's daily , then down to 1 mg. daily and now I am down to 1/2 a mg. daily. (At Bedtime).I don't recommend starting these type medications.But , this is my opinion only.You do what you and your doctor feels is best for you !Just be Carefull please.


----------



## sasha lou (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks to all for your comments and suggestions. I do have a therapist and he encourages me not to dwell on my symptoms. Of course that's difficult to do when you're running to the bathroom all the time. An herbal remedy that my doctor suggested has helped with the anxiety somewhat. It is L-Theanine (from sun theanine). It is easy to find in a health food store. That's how I avoid Xanax, etc.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sasha you could also explore trying the IBS Audioprogram. Many have found that can help with the anxiety associated with IBS and 80% of those who try it find a reduction in their IBS symptoms.Go to our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum found here for more info:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9Also here is the IBS Audioprogram site:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkAll the best!BQ


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

I always carry an arsenal of drugs to help me when in need. For my anxiety and IBS, I take Effexor XR every day. For particularly bad anxiety flare-ups, I keep a stash of Xanax and take between 1/2 and 2 pills as needed. For IBS flare-ups, I keep a stash of Imodium. What you should know about Xanax is that it is not habit-forming if you only take it occasionally (I use mine 2-3 times a week at the most). It was my doctor's recommendation that I use it for anxiety attacks that I'm not able to manage by myself. The Effexor XR is for my everyday anxiety; it is not as addictive as Xanax and hasn't given me any major problems as far as side effects go.Additionally, I go to a psychologist who has taught me relaxation techniques and has helped me to rework my thinking. She encourages me to remember "the facts," which for me is that it's not the end of the world if I have an anxiety attack; I have many resources to help me. When I worry about getting diarrhea, I have to remember that it's not the end of the world either if I have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

No its not the end of the world if you have to go to the bathroom, but if you cant get there quick enough or you dont know where the nearest one is and you have bad urgency, like i need to go now, you start panicking, well i do i get so uptight and anxious it makes going to the loo worse, . i listen to relaxation tapes(hypnotherapy ones reccommended on this site) and i am do cognative behaviour therapy on the computor, and i am on anxiety meds, but i find it very hard to cope with the IBS-D. I take 2-3 Immodium aday but am still worried about going out, because if i panick cause i need the loo and cant find one , i want to go more. its a vicious circle. This damn IBS-D is so horrible. I am so fed up with it.


----------



## ibseddie (Jan 20, 2009)

Keycat: You say xanax is non-habit forming in one sentance and then say it is addictive in the other?What is it?


----------



## SLB Travler (Apr 7, 2009)

Cherrypie09,I'm having the exact same problems you are experiencing. I'm still in the process of figuring out how to deal with this but it helps knowing I'm not alone in this battle. Keep plugging away at it. I hope you find something that works and when you do let us know!!!


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

ibseddie: It's only addictive if you take it regularly for a long enough period. If you look at the official website for Xanax, you'll see that it's only recommended for use over a maximum of 8 weeks, if taken every day. After 8 weeks, it starts to lose its efficacy, and the patient will have severe withdrawal symptoms if he/she tries to go off of the drug. Compare this to Effexor XR, which - like many other anti-depressants - takes 6-8 weeks just to start working; Xanax takes about 30 minutes to work. Effexor is indicated for long-term use; Xanax is not. Therefore, Xanax is recommended for cases of acute anxiety and Effexor XR for ongoing, chronic anxiety disorders.Of course, if you have panic disorder, like I do, you may find that you have both chronic AND acute anxiety. That is, I have problems with anxiety every day, but occasionally I get especially difficult attacks of anxiety that are harder for me to handle. In the latter case, I take Xanax. Because I only feel the need to take Xanax 2-3 times a week at most, it's not addictive.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiI take Mirtazapine 30mg for my Anxiety and depression, my cause is the IBS-D, I am using hypnotherapy cds and trying cbt, but i have difficulty in managing the IBS-D and the Anxiety, both makes each other worse, im trying to get a grip on it both.


----------

